# Skink...got a question for you



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

I saw in another thread how you have been working on different piers since the early 80's. Can you speak a little bit on how the fishing has changed over the years? Any stories about strange years or events would be great too. I love hearing those old stories about how things used to be and am curious as to how it compares to today. Thanks


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I am extremely busy in the store right now since we got our shipment of Penn, Ugly Stik and Gulp in. I may have some time tomorrow or mid week to do some reminiscing. I really didn't think anyone would care about "how we used to do it". Sounds like fun to me


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

No worries. Take your time. I look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Still running the 30% off on the Aperal ?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

1st story for the record....2nd Ave pier. (first year open after Hurricane Hugo) in the early 90s the pier would stay open all winter because the Speckled Trout fishing was so phenomenal. We figured out how to throw 4" stingray grubs and not get hung on the rocks. The guys would stack the trout on the pier like cord wood. Each fisherman had his own stack. the rock bottom was the cause for the great fishing. Its the same rocks that run to the Holiday Inn in surfside. They were so exposed that you couldn't throw a pyramid sinker without getting hung up and broke off. We could not find a supply of 4" grubs so we took a trip to Eufaula, AL to buy cases of grubs from Manns Bait Company. 1000 to a case. Some of the guys would wade out and catch them from the shore. Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb and March. I never saw so many Specs caught in my life, I'm sure I never will again. We used 5,6 and 7 foot light/med action rods. We would cast out as far as we could, hang over the rail with the rod tip pointed down and reel while snapping the rod tip down. You had to reel at just the right speed so as not to get hung up. If you cranked too fast they wouldn't come up and hit it. It was a learning curve but once you got it right.....it was fish on. Cold water fishing at its finest.


----------



## scannon0 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've had a question that I've pondered for a few weeks now but what's the weirdest thing you've saw caught from the pier (fish wise)? By weirdest I mean something you didn't think you'd ever see caught from a pier like a tuna or something.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

saw several 'Cuda caught off Surfside Pier in the 80s. We caught alot of Little Tunnys off of 2nd ave pier. I personally hooked and brought in a gigantic Thresher Shark off of GCP. Tail hooked it and drug it back. took 2 hrs to land it. Didnt catch these off the pier but got into a school of 1lb wahoo in the surf at Huntington beach about 7 years ago. I pulled a 30+pound Jack Crevelle on 2nd Ave Pier. Saw a Moala (sunfish) caught and landed in the surf in the early 80's. We called DNR and USC came out and got it for research. I'll hafta give it more thought. Tunas have been caught on Outer Banks Piers during spot season but I dont recall any caught here, at least none that I have ever witnessed.

There are alot of fish that pass through our area in the cold water months but not many piers are open at that time. For instance: Stripers, Skipjacks, Albacore, Little Tunnys a so forth. Jan and Feb you will see birds feeding heavily off the coast an schools of 'haden and herring. I have gone out in my boat within a mile of shore and caught fish. They come close but I dont know if they come within the reach of a pier


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

The Skink said:


> 1st story for the record....2nd Ave pier. (first year open after Hurricane Hugo) in the early 90s the pier would stay open all winter because the Speckled Trout fishing was so phenomenal. We figured out how to throw 4" stingray grubs and not get hung on the rocks. The guys would stack the trout on the pier like cord wood. Each fisherman had his own stack. the rock bottom was the cause for the great fishing. Its the same rocks that run to the Holiday Inn in surfside. They were so exposed that you couldn't throw a pyramid sinker without getting hung up and broke off. We could not find a supply of 4" grubs so we took a trip to Eufaula, AL to buy cases of grubs from Manns Bait Company. 1000 to a case. Some of the guys would wade out and catch them from the shore. Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb and March. I never saw so many Specs caught in my life, I'm sure I never will again. We used 5,6 and 7 foot light/med action rods. We would cast out as far as we could, hang over the rail with the rod tip pointed down and reel while snapping the rod tip down. You had to reel at just the right speed so as not to get hung up. If you cranked too fast they wouldn't come up and hit it. It was a learning curve but once you got it right.....it was fish on. Cold water fishing at its finest.


Curious about "Its the same rocks that run to the Holiday Inn in surfside." Do you mean they run all the way along the beach from 2nd Avenue Pier to Surfside? Or do they go farther out and then come back to the coast at Surfside. I hear the discussions about the rocks behind Captain's Quarters which are just a short way away from 2nd Avenue Pier so I'm sure they are the same. Elgreco said he did not think there were any rock structures aroung Springmaid. Could you share a little more information on that? Between 2nd Avenue Pier and Surfside, where are there actually rocks to fish in?


----------



## scannon0 (Sep 3, 2014)

Wahoo is some good eating!! That's pretty cool though! I did see a post last week of that fella with a baby 'Cuda.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

scannon0 said:


> I've had a question that I've pondered for a few weeks now but what's the weirdest thing you've saw caught from the pier (fish wise)? By weirdest I mean something you didn't think you'd ever see caught from a pier like a tuna or something.


this was a strange catch this spring...small RED fish, thanks with skinks help, I guessed juvie Vermen red snapper. Doesnt make much sense since theyre supposed to be 20+ miles off the coast. A few Hake fish that has whiskers from their belly unlike the seaCat whic pretty much looks like a freshwater cat( illegal to keep), if there's a tuna caught of a a pier..I wonna see a pic!!!!!!! Fish on!!. K


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Gary Carrier said:


> Curious about "Its the same rocks that run to the Holiday Inn in surfside." Do you mean they run all the way along the beach from 2nd Avenue Pier to Surfside? Or do they go farther out and then come back to the coast at Surfside. I hear the discussions about the rocks behind Captain's Quarters which are just a short way away from 2nd Avenue Pier so I'm sure they are the same. Elgreco said he did not think there were any rock structures aroung Springmaid. Could you share a little more information on that? Between 2nd Avenue Pier and Surfside, where are there actually rocks to fish in?


They are the same bottom structure. Its called HURL ROCK. Its like a tightly compressed, semi-solid peat moss. when we walked on it, the bottomof our feet would turn brown. the bottom from around Pier 13 all the way just south of the holiday Inn surfside are all covered by the same formation. It is not a pile of rock, it it a different type of bottom cover. When they do beach renourishment, they cover it back up

View attachment 13825


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> this was a strange catch this spring...small RED fish, thanks with skinks help, I guessed juvie Vermen red snapper. Doesnt make much sense since theyre supposed to be 20+ miles off the coast. A few Hake fish that has whiskers from their belly unlike the seaCat whic pretty much looks like a freshwater cat( illegal to keep), if there's a tuna caught of a a pier..I wonna see a pic!!!!!!! Fish on!!. K


Most offshore fish spawn and the fry make it into the inlets. i've seen pics of juvie sails caught in castnets in the inlet


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There are rocks off the end of Springmaid. I think they're way out there and most people miss them, likely often covered up with sand.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Rocks south of the tee of springmaid for sure about 75-100 yards. Charter captains have been fishing them hard this fall. They wouldn't be there if it was sand
Some guys launched a jon boat yesterday and fished them...


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

The Skink said:


> They are the same bottom structure. Its called HURL ROCK. Its like a tightly compressed, semi-solid peat moss. when we walked on it, the bottomof our feet would turn brown. the bottom from around Pier 13 all the way just south of the holiday Inn surfside are all covered by the same formation. It is not a pile of rock, it it a different type of bottom cover. When they do beach renourishment, they cover it back up
> 
> View attachment 13825


That same spot today


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> That same spot today
> View attachment 13833


When I was very young, we'd laugh at the excitement of going to "Hurl Rock Park," which was pretty much nothing there except maybe a swingset and a couple of picnic tables (late 70s and early 80s). We used to eat at the K&W Cafeteria and drive down one of those little side roads to the beach to avoid turning left on 17 and turn right and go toward Springmaid back when the go cart track was there on the right (first time out there, I wrecked one when I was about 12 or 13). Later, we parked at Hurl Rock Park sometimes to surf fish, and it was a pretty good place. 

Good memories.

Is that where that is there in the pic? I haven't been back there in a long time. I don't recognize the highrises.

There used to be a pretty good rock structure between Pirateland and Lakewood Campgrounds farther south where that channel comes out, and that channel used to be full up to the dunes at high tide. At low tide, there was enough of a stream there where you could stake a minnow bucking liner on a string and water would flow through and keep bait alive. At high tide, you could catch specks, flounder, blues, and pups right there along that channel. I wouldn't want to quit fishing, and I'd be pinned up completely against those dunes in waist deep water with all my gear tossed up on the dunes above and me standing there tossing a beetle spin or a Johnson silver minnow and having a blast. I'd have to wait for the tide to go down some, and of course by then I'd sometimes violate curfew in the campground by walking back to the trailer with my gear and sometimes a few fish in tow. Never heard of a cell phone in those days, but mom and dad always knew where to find me. HAHA Good times, indeed. 



The Skink said:


> There are alot of fish that pass through our area in the cold water months but not many piers are open at that time. For instance: Stripers, Skipjacks, Albacore, Little Tunnys a so forth. . . .


Blasphemy, bud, pure blasphemy. If you're not careful, you're going to have to post up that pic with unmistakeable you and the striper (you know, that fish that never comes down that far south even though they're caught along the FLORIDA PANHANDLE). HAHAHAHA Damn, it's good to see you posting again.

Edit: That was STRIPER, not STRIPPER, even though P&S wants me to fix it by putting stripper since striper is underlined in red. Keith says no stripper talk until the pole's ready. No, wait.... HAHAHAHA


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Yup, Hurl Rock park.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

> Blasphemy, bud, pure blasphemy. If you're not careful, you're going to have to post up that pic with unmistakeable you and the striper (you know, that fish that never comes down that far south even though they're caught along the FLORIDA PANHANDLE). HAHAHAHA Damn, it's good to see you posting again.
> 
> Edit: That was STRIPER, not STRIPPER, even though P&S wants me to fix it by putting stripper since striper is underlined in red. Keith says no stripper talk until the pole's ready. No, wait.... HAHAHAHA


I do have pics. just gotta find 'em. Hahahahaha Just like the "Good ole Days"

One forgotten fishery is the striper runs in NMB. Back in the day we used to fish for reds and trout in coquina harbour in Jan and Feb. if the trout werent biting we would run the ICW and look for herring schools. The locals would set gill nets for the herring since they were the eating kind. The stripers would follow the schools shredding them and even eating them out of the nets. Seems like the old timers didnt pass this info down to their kids. We are going to hunt for this fishery this winter. Fish are creatures of habit and i rekkin they will still be schooling through. 

They catch them in Georgetown, they gotta swim past us to get there. I think the biggest striped bass i ever caught in salt water is 18-20 lbs. when I get back to work I'll post a pic of it. I have the pic stored on that laptop


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

The striper fishery here is from the landlocked variety first to spawn in a freshwater impoundment in the Santee Cooper river impoundment. Lots of fish do pass our shore in the winter but none in such an amount as to be commercially sustainable and therefore not enough to be eaisly targeted by the sportsman. And that is the way it is. Sure a fish or two will be caught sporadically this year and again a few years apart, but these come from the river systems and are not the ocean run stripers. Once the fish was successfully raised to breed in the Santee Lakes, it was introduced into other impoundments and can be caught sporadically from Cape Fear to Texas. Occassionaly ocean run stripers are caught around the wrightsville area in cold years, but not often..........And some of the rocks around Hurl rock are said to be of the metoric variety and possibly ones that formed the Carolina bays.

I have been catching rockfish in the Little River area for over forty years, and learned from one of the old timers when I was a pup.......


----------



## hamhock (Oct 13, 2013)

Skink, I remember you caught a striper (13lbs if i remember correctly) the night before i caught the 10lb speck. Dec 14th or 16th 1997.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Good memory sir! That would be in the time frame when I caught them. Don't remember dates or weights but I would trust your younger brain.


hamhock said:


> Skink, I remember you caught a striper (13lbs if i remember correctly) the night before i caught the 10lb speck. Dec 14th or 16th 1997.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

guys this is real good info....I like the old time stuff....post more....JS


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

The Skink said:


> Most offshore fish spawn and the fry make it into the inlets. i've seen pics of juvie sails caught in castnets in the inlet


I saw a pic I believe on Charleston fishing of what you are talking about. They said it was actually a baby blue marlin but looked l just like a sail.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Rocks south of the tee of springmaid for sure about 75-100 yards. Charter captains have been fishing them hard this fall. They wouldn't be there if it was sand
> Some guys launched a jon boat yesterday and fished them...


Back in the early 90's, Springmaid placed structure around the pier. As I recall it was concrete reef balls and thousands of car tires lashed together with concrete bases. There used to be plaques on the rails that indicated where the structure was set and how far out it was. Nick Lucas owned 2nd ave pier back then and looked into doing it around his pier. City council wouldn't let him do it. they were afraid that they would wash up in a storm. I think they should have been more concerned with the 20 foot storm surge that would have pushed them. 2nd ave didn't need them anyhow


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Skink said:


> Back in the early 90's, Springmaid placed structure around the pier. As I recall it was concrete reef balls and thousands of car tires lashed together with concrete bases. There used to be plaques on the rails that indicated where the structure was set and how far out it was. Nick Lucas owned 2nd ave pier back then and looked into doing it around his pier. City council wouldn't let him do it. they were afraid that they would wash up in a storm. I think they should have been more concerned with the 20 foot storm surge that would have pushed them. 2nd ave didn't need them anyhow


This is off of DNR website. They don't say how far down the pier or how far out they are though. Maybe some of the old pier regulars could answer that part of it.

Fishing Pier in Myrtle Beach. 
Consists of 100 tire/concrete reef units placed 50 to 150 feet south of the pier.


----------

